# How old were you when you started drinking?



## lizzie_magic (Sep 18, 2008)

So how old were you?


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

ummmm well i dont think you count church parties so not yet


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

I was 16. :lol:


----------



## AztecBaby (Mar 19, 2009)

13 xD oo wont let me post unless i have over 6 letters, ah, much better.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I was 15...I don't think I will allow my kids to drink that young, I made some STUPID decisions.


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

15 here too. I didn't drink much past that first year. And now I think I have _a _drink on my birthday. This year I might not since Im still nursing my daughter. So I kinda started and stopped that same year, haha.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

i was 12/11. we were having fun with wine coolers i didnt know any better... well i did i just didnt think about it.


----------



## racer179 (Jun 7, 2009)

13/14 in 15 now


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Oh Emily...I didn't stop! LOL Just kidding! I mean I love my beer and rum but I know now to be a mature, responsible adult as well! How old is your daughter?


----------



## azarni (Aug 17, 2008)

Haha. I'm 16 and I still haven't had a single drink 
My parents are hardcore-protective, but I guess that's a good thing. Both my brothers party quite alot, and I haven't seen any good things come from it. Barfing into a toilet, waterlogging your cellphone and smelling bad the next morning aren't things I would enjoy.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

*Never started*

Well I grew up in a house where alcohol was not permitted nor used or consumed by anyone. I personally don't drink and never have. Not planning to start any time in the future.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

While I HAVE had alcohol, it's been many years... I simply don't see any enjoyment in it, nor do I like it (I'm 29 if it matters).


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> Oh Emily...I didn't stop! LOL Just kidding! I mean I love my beer and rum but I know now to be a mature, responsible adult as well! How old is your daughter?


She's 13 months. And today she has decided to become an erect citizen


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

CheyAut said:


> While I HAVE had alcohol, it's been many years... I simply don't see any enjoyment in it, nor do I like it (I'm 29 if it matters).


I can't drink something that tastes remotely like alcohol. It has to be a very fruity cooler or something. And the only reason I would drink is because I prefer to chill out on my birthday instead of worry about everyone else. Hence the one drink on my birthday :lol:

(sorry for double posting)


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm 16 (17 in sept) and am allowed to have a cider or something else that doesn't have a high alcohol % when I'm home or if my mom knows I'm gonna have one with my best friend. I don't party and have never been drunk. I'll wait until I'm 18 when I'm legally allowed to buy them myself. (next year) 
I don't like beer, etc. I like something that is fruity like cider and sangria, etc..


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

My parents are very morally driven people, so I am not much of a partier, but I know that my oldest brother drinks a lot, and one time when I was 13(he was 18 then) he let me try Jack Daniels whiskey. It hurt my throat. And then another time I was with my uncle's and we got back from a trail ride and I was uber thristy, so I just took a drink of the nearest cup, and it was beer.

I don't plan on ever developing a habit of drinking. I have seen what alcohol does to people, not to mention it tastes like pee, so I think I have had my fair share.

I am 15 by the way.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Kelly, that is awesome!  It would help alot of people if more parents were like yours! 

Emily congrats! That is awesome!


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

I have a severe allergy to alcohol, so the first time I tried it (age 14) I never did it again. I don't really want to anyway; that crap was nasty. :-(


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

I don't see the fun in getting drunk. So many people here hang out and get drunk and that's practically all they do to have "fun". I'm surprised that one of my ex-friends hasn't died from alcohol poisoning because she drinks A LOT!
(she's one year younger than me)

It's just sad.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

I'll turn 20 in the next Dec and would say I've never been drunk. When I was younger (around 6th grade) I tended to drink cider which was around 0.07 per mill or something like that but as you can believe it can't make anybody even tipsy (and honestly I didn't even try to turn tipsy but drank it when I was thirsty). Later I chose to be a teetotaller and that's how I live just now and have lived for several years. It seems I'm not going to change my attitude.

Oh, and my mom allowed me to taste wine a teenspoonful when I was 5 :wink:.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

15 is when i started drinking full bottles =]


----------



## Whispering Meadows (Apr 30, 2009)

lol i dont know if you call it drinking but i've had 2 sips of vodka lol and that was like 3 months ago lol and thats all i've had. lol. so i was 17 when I first "drank" lol


----------



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

i was 13 when i first drank. If I can I'll have a screwdriver 3 times a week and when i go camping i drink. I'm 17 now.


----------



## TralissaAndalusians (Sep 7, 2007)

I was about 9 when I first tasted a bit of alcohol, by my nan on my dads side, which made my mum pretty angry... 

I started drinking when I was 11/12, but started PROPERLY when I was 13 and it become a problem as I'm pretty much an alcoholic, which is REALLY bad I know, but atleast I admit it, and with help from family and friends, I am so much better.

I'm 21 now.

Alcohol has messed me up, I'm completely like Ozzy Osbourne now.

Permantly drunk.

I used to drink when I wake up, all through to early hours of the morning, so basically never really stopped.

Don't do it guys


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

I had a sip of champayne (that is what I was told it was) at 8, and didn't touch it again until I was 21 or so.


----------



## Stepher (Nov 5, 2007)

I was 17 when I started to party, it wasnt every weekend, but it was often. I hardly drink anymore, and when I do I dont get drunk. Too many embarrassing stories already, haha.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I don't drink.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Tralissa I really hope that you are able to battle your addiction. ((HUGS)) I've seen alcoholisim first hand from someone that I love dearly and is very close to me and it does alot of damage, I hope you can be helped before it's too late.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I drank once, didn't like it and haven't drank since. I was probably like 15 at the time. My family was full of alcoholics so I just can't seem to find the point of it.


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)

When i had just turned 16


----------



## close2prfct (Mar 9, 2009)

I was around 13 the first time I had a beer didn't drink anymore till I was around 16 then for the next 3 yrs I was pretty hardcore. I could drink and drink and drink till I had major stomach problems from it. That's when I decided it was time for a complete life change & didn't touch the stuff for about 11 yrs. Now I may or may not have a cooler once or twice a year. 
I've seen what alcohol can and will do to people, in high school several people I went to school with lost their lives drinking in driving, it seemed every year 2-3 were losing their lives due to alcohol. Until it started making me deathly ill I still didn't stop, that's part of being young and stupid. I've also taken many bad alcoholics to jail, so bad that they would urinate or throw up all over themselves and not know it, they would pass out and wake up wondering where they were and how'd they get there.


----------



## lizzie_magic (Sep 18, 2008)

To answer my own question, lol, I started drinking at 17 (I'm still 17) i only do in occasionally.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Technically, I have been drinking since I was very young. When I was a small child, whenever I would get a cough or a sore throat, my Dad or my Grandma would make me drink a small "hot toddie" (lemon, honey, whiskey, hot water) just before bed. I would sleep hard all night and wake up feeling fine.

I first chose to drink when I was 12. I was going through my little rebel stage and Dad had just been elected sheriff so I _had_ to misbehave. I ended up getting drunk with a bunch of friends and we all got busted (by my Dad no less). I didn't touch it again until after my Senior prom. Every now and then, I will go out with friends and have a couple drinks or I may have one after an especially stressful night at work just to help unwind but that is it. I was young and stupid and I have had my falling down drunk nights that I can't seem to remember the next day and I think back now how stupid that really was.

I'm 25 btw.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Never, I'm 16. My mom my "aunt" kimmy and several other important women in my life don't drink at alll. I don't think I will either. What's the point? It smells horrible, high calorie, expensive, makes you do stupid things and I've heard tastes awful at first. so why bother to get used to it? You don't have to get used to rootbeer, and it's cheep, tasty, and stupid free


----------



## ClassicalRomantic (Jun 2, 2009)

I remember being in elementry school when i first drank a wine cooler...my big bro thought it would be funny LOL nothing happened but that was my first drink. I think I started drinking when I was 15 not heavily t hough because I was big into sports so only here and there..I do enjoy my wine and martinis these days though


----------



## Fire Eyes (May 13, 2009)

_I have never drunk and I don't believe I ever will, but if I do it will be in very small amounts. I think someone being drunk is the most disgusting thing possible. Just my opinion, I guess you get that growing up with a parent being drunk every single night._


----------



## iRide Ponies (Aug 10, 2012)

9.

I begged my dad for a taste, he gave me some. I had one sip and spat it all out, haven't drunken since, even tho I'm nearly about to start university now.

Tastes revolting, its bad for you, I'm not interested.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

We were allowed to drink as kids - some wine and water at dinner parties and the odd glass of champagne at New Year's Eve. Didn't do any harm and we didn't end up going crazy over alcohol when we turned 18. I think I had about 3 drinks in my whole 18th year - things changed when I went to uni though lol. I now stick to beer and I still have my wine with water (embarrassing I know, I just prefer it that way). I might drink once a month at the most, but I live alone and I'd probably drink more frequently if I had company.

Oh yeah, and I had my first glass at 7.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Wellll when i was a baby i used to run around and steal everyones beers the second they looked away haha buuuut i didn't know ang better so consciously i was about 14-15 but never got super into it. My mom lets mw have a wine cooler here and there but that's bout it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

I started drinking when I started college at 16. I drank for a couple of years, didn't like looking and acting stupid, so I haven't drunk anything since, and I am 65...


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)

Epic zombie thread. How much searching the forum did it take to find this lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NorthWind (Apr 25, 2012)

I wish there was a different option in the poll for those who have never drank before. I am 20 and I never have and never intend to drink. :lol:


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Around 2 or so. 

My mom had a glass of wine with dinner every night and she never drank it, my siblings and I all split it. She stopped when I was around 12, just gradually didn't have a glass once in a while to just not having any wine in the house at all.

We had Wine Coolers on and off at my Granny's once I was around 14 and the occasional wine. Pretty much just continued in the once in a while drink.

I stopped drinking before I got pregnant with my first and didn't have another drink until my youngest was at least two. It's always been the odd drink here and there though and never more than 1 at a time. Usually I just have a bit of whatever hubby is drinking which is standard enough that he'll give me a beer, wait until I drink a bit and then take it away to finish it.

If we go out for some reason, he'll order me an alcoholic milkshake as I LOVE those!


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

I was about 14 the first time I got drunk - long story and quite funny. It did me no harm and I never even had a hangover!

I use to go out and have plenty to drink from the age of 17 or so. I never drank if I was driving. 

I can drink and remain standing, more importantly still be lucid and coherent but, now I very rarely ever drink at all. Might occasionally have a glass of wine with a meal and even more rarely have a whiskey but it is once in a blue moon.


----------



## ChipsAhoy (Jul 1, 2012)

The first time my parents let me taste a little wine I was probably 4 or 5

When I was 9, I was at a wedding and when all the adults went to dance I went and drank all the champagne I could... I don't think it's possible to be more obnoxious than I was that night :lol: 

When I was 14 I started drinking more regularly. I got caught a couple of months later and stopped for a short while then went to drinking way too much, way too often. My dad has worked at a liquor store all my life and I guess I felt that if my parents drank daily I could too. I'm now 15 and drink very rarely 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ls6firebird (Mar 8, 2012)

i was little when i tasted a beer the first time. started drinking consistantly when i was 11. my parents sucked pretty bad so i didnt know any better. i wouldnt always get drunk. just get home from school and grab a beer, and just whenever after that. my mom was always strung out on whatever her drug of choice was for that day and my dad wasnt around a whole lot so it seemed pretty normal to me compared.

im 25 now. i like a beer when i get home from work, when im workin in my shop or barbecuin. dont really get drunk, just enjoy a few cold ones when workin around the house


----------



## Corazon Lock (Dec 26, 2011)

I'm 19 and I don't drink. I won't. 

I've tried wine, and I hate the stuff. The smell of any alcoholic beverage churns my stomach. Besides, I don't find drinking cool at all. Why act like an idiot? It's all stupid.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

I just turned 18 and 4 days ago had my first ever drink beyond just tasting wine or beer (both of which I can't stand). Only had half a bottle and was feeling it! Half a bottle, btw, is half a standard drink of what I was drinking (premixed alcopops, vodka and berry in this case, which is only 4% alcohol). Also had some wine but because I don't like wine I didn't have much.

18 is legal drinking age here in Australia, and it's against the law to supply alcohol to a minor... not that it stops people! My mother is a law-abiding citizen and wouldn't let me have more than a couple of sips.

I have never been hungover in my life and never intend to be. Also never been totally drunk. Just buzzed. Being buzzed is a pleasant feeling but it tells me that it's time for me to take it easy with the alcohol... I'm tiny so it'll be a fine line between buzzed and drunk for me.


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm not a big drinker, never have been. I think I had my first drink at 17. I was home alone and decided to get into the liquor cabinet. ;D


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

I can't say I've ever started drinking. Sure, I snuck a drink here and there underage, but never drank on a regular basis. I did not develop a taste of beer and I'll sometimes have a glass of wine at night. Drinking is not all people make it out to seem.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I don't drink. I never really had an interest in it...


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

I started drinking about an hour after birth, according to my mother.

We are talking about milk, Right?

Or was it water? :lol:

.


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench (Jun 12, 2012)

I was 12 and I am an alcoholic; a recovering alcoholic now, but I know I will always be an alcoholic. I am only 24 now and have been alcohol free for a year =) alcohol is EVIL. I had lost my fiance, home, car, job, almost my life multiple times, everything I owned (even the clothes on my back) I lost when I was only 20 years old. I now have everything again thanks to all the people who worked so hard to get me past my addiction. It's crazy to think where I could be now if I had never had my first drink.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

18. And for those playing at home, that is the legal drinking age in Australia.


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

You mean first drink, or first choosing to drink recreationally? One is 12 because a drunk family member thought it would be funny, one is 18.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Had my first taste at almost 20, whisky and disgusting. Didn't like the taste so quite after the first two sips. I was 20 when I had my first taste of beer. Somehow the smell reminded me of fresh horse urine. One sip was enough. I didn't have a second. I was almost 30 before I had another drink so you can tell it's not very high on my list of beverages. I'll take coffee first anytime.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

I had a beer over the summer (I'm 18)...I burped out my nose and HOLY MOTHER OF PICKLED EGGS that hurt.

Then I proceeded to watch my boyfriend and his friend drink 7 beers each in less than an hour. Made for some hilarious videos that they don't know about. XD
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Canterklutz (Jul 20, 2012)

Had my first drink at around 15. I'm over legal age now but I rarely ever drink.


----------



## IRaceBarrels (Jan 21, 2012)

I had my first drink when I was 16. Also got super drunk that night. I don't drink a ton but I can't wait until I jurn 21. 9 more months.


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

I have never had a drink,and honestly,I never plan to.
I've seen alcohol destroy far too many lives..


----------



## Ellieandrose (Apr 27, 2012)

I started drinking heavily at the age of 13, which lead to HORRIBLE things happening ( I'm actually almost crying writing this) I saw and did things that will effect the rest of my life. I stopped drinking just before my 15 birthday. I am actually really scared about what I could do once I'm of a legal age.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

I wasn't allowed to go out a whole lot in high school, which I really didn't mind at all because I just rolled my eyes at all the drama that would be talked about on Monday morning at school. I was too busy with my horses anyway, so I really didn't care. 

But I did go out every once in a while. I had my first drink at 14. 

The first time I got sick from drinking was around age 20. 

I only drink socially with friends. Every once in a while we'll get carried away. And then the next morning I hate myself for being so miserably hung over. 

I'm 26.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

My parents never forbid alcohol so it was never a novely or a forbidden fruit. As a result neither I nor my siblings have ever found any big deal about it
Being drunk is not a cool look and neither is having liver failure or brain damage
I have worked with elderly people with mental health issues and a large number of them had a history of alchol abuse.
If you feel a need to drink then stick to the guidelines for what is safe


----------

